# General > Recipes >  Black Pudding Soup

## connieb19

I saw someone mention on another thread Black Pudding Soup. I'd never heard of it before. Does anyone know the recipe?  :Smile:

----------


## Buttercup

> I saw someone mention on another thread Black Pudding Soup. I'd never heard of it before. Does anyone know the recipe?


A recipe! ::  
Do you really fancy Black Pudding Soup, Connie? - makes me boake just thinking about it!

----------


## connieb19

> A recipe! 
> Do you really fancy Black Pudding Soup, Connie? - makes me boake just thinking about it!


lol I love black pudding. I'm more curious than anything because I'd never heard of it before.  ::

----------


## 111heather

you just make a pan o tattie soup an add a black pudden in it as well it is good

----------


## connieb19

Thanks heather, mmm that sounds good. I'll definitely be giving it a try.

----------


## Buttercup

> Thanks heather, mmm that sounds good. I'll definitely be giving it a try.


I like black pud, but the thought o' it in soup! Yuk! Surely it would all disintegrate, wouldn't it?

----------


## unicorn

Not sure about black pudding in my soup but I like white pudding with my mince and tatties yum  :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

> Not sure about black pudding in my soup but I like white pudding with my mince and tatties yum


I've often stuck a white pud in with the mince when it's cooking. It makes a nice change and no need to thicken it!

----------


## Sporran

> I've often stuck a white pud in with the mince when it's cooking. It makes a nice change and no need to thicken it!


Sometimes my mum and granny made mince that way too, when I was growing up, and I loved it!  :Smile:  I'd do the same, if only I could get white pudding over here!

----------


## unicorn

could you not make your own? It can't be that hard really, suet,oatmeal and onions I think  :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

Here is a recipe http://www.laurahird.com/Recipes/tamswhitepudding.html

----------


## Buttercup

> could you not make your own? It can't be that hard really, suet,oatmeal and onions I think


Yip, but you need the skin to put it in, Unicorn.

----------


## connieb19

> Yip, but you need the skin to put it in, Unicorn.


Surely you would take it out of the skin before putting it in the mince anyway wouldn't you?  ::

----------


## unicorn

they don't do it in the skin in the chippie  :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

> Surely you would take it out of the skin before putting it in the mince anyway wouldn't you?


No, I just pop it in whole and some of it tends to leak out and thicken the mince. Depending on the amount of mince and size of the pud, you can either add more of it to thicken or serve it seperately.

----------


## Buttercup

> they don't do it in the skin in the chippie


I suppose you could add it without the skin, I've never tried that but wonder if a whole one would be too much and make the mince too thick. (In the chippy it's covered in batter to keep it together otherwise it would disintegrate in the oil/fat).

----------


## unicorn

I just thought if she can't get it at all, battered would be better than nothing just so she can get a wee taste of home  :Grin:

----------


## alanatkie

> Yip, but you need the skin to put it in, Unicorn.


If you wanted skins could you not just buy sausage skins.
There is bound to be somwhere on the net that sells them!!!

----------


## connieb19

So when I make the Black pudding soup do I put in a whole black pudding, still in the skin?  :Confused:

----------


## Julia

Black pudding mash and black pudding ravioli also sound good!

----------


## Buttercup

> So when I make the Black pudding soup do I put in a whole black pudding, still in the skin?


Sorry we detracted from the topic Connie.  :Embarrassment: 
Can't give you an answer to that one I'm afraid.

----------


## connieb19

> Sorry we detracted from the topic Connie. 
> Can't give you an answer to that one I'm afraid.


lol Dinna worry about it, I'm glad you did because i'm fancying white puddings in my mince now too.  :Smile:

----------


## alanatkie

I would think you put it in without the skin on Connieb19

----------


## Billy Boy

> I saw someone mention on another thread Black Pudding Soup. I'd never heard of it before. Does anyone know the recipe?


why why why, would someone want to drown a black pudding in soup  ::  surely their must a law against it?
A black pudding just has to be fried along with a runny egg!  ::

----------

